# Playstation 3 vs Xbox 360



## Rohan_B (Jan 10, 2011)

The topic which gets fanboys swearing at each other!!

Which console is better--> The Sony Playstation 3 or the Xbox 360?
Let's see which console wins!!

Let the battle......................BEGIN!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 10, 2011)

Ps 3 all da way and guess what I'm not a fanboy!

PS3 has faster processor,graphics,etc

see this Xbox 360 vs. PlayStation 3: The Hardware Throwdown - Gear Feature at IGN


----------



## vickybat (Jan 10, 2011)

Well to be honest , xbox 360 gpu is better than the ps3 gpu. YES you got that right guys..... *Xenos* is better than *RSX*. It was the first gpu to incorporate "procedural rendering" owing to its " unified shader architecture". The rsx is built on older nvidia 7800 series and has separate vertex and pixel shaders.

But the question is why ps3 exclusives look great and xbox 360 cannot hold a candle to them?

The answer is its due to the* cell broadband cpu* of the ps3. The cell has seven SPE'S or synergestic processing elements and each of them has the ability to render objects , scenes and various physics computations which are primarily gpu based tasks. So the spe's offload these workloads from the rsx and divide them among itself. In the 360, *xenon* cannot do these and relies on the *xenos* for rendering objects.

In a ps3 exclusive title(eg. uncharted series or killzone series) the game developers write code to utilize the cell architecture of the ps3 and thats why they are so superior.

But in multiplatform titles, the games are built for xbox 360 and are ported to ps3 cause the former is an easier platform. Thus the ps3 is not utilized properly in this case and games look a bit inferior in contrast to the 360.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 11, 2011)

i voted xbox360. not too much in depth but just with my own experience.

Enjoy~!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 11, 2011)

why are people overlooking xbox 360's red ring of death?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 11, 2011)

Well thats a thing of past now. The newer *XBOX360* slim versions are free from *RROD*. *PS3* was reliable from the start.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 11, 2011)

^ still past determines your present..and many people wont buy 360 for this reason


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 12, 2011)

ya the red ring of death...gave me serious headaches wen i had one... dunno if its fixed by now or not....

Enjoy~!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes its fixed guys. Not an issue anymore now. But ps3 is still top dog in my opinion taking the points i've mentioned.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 12, 2011)

^ Thats good news for XBOX fans !!! btw you are really fully correct ...I just dont understand how so good looking games come out for PS 3 and not for XBOX


PS3 got bluray...does the 360 have it??


----------



## vickybat (Jan 12, 2011)

The answer is simple. Ps3 has got more first party studios in its grasp and the make exclusives which make full use of ps3's architecture which is overall superior to xbox 360's.

Some examples are naughty dog, guerilla games, insomniac studios, suckerpunch studios, sony santamonica etc..

And the xbox 360 does not have a blueray drive as of now & there are no add on drives released for it yet.


----------



## Rohan_B (Jan 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> And the xbox 360 does not have a blueray drive as of now & there are no add on drives released for it yet.


There was a addon available........
The xbox 360 HD DVD Reader. But it was a flop as people had to pay 180$$ to get it which was ridiculous!
Xbox 360 HD DVD Player - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Check it out!!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 12, 2011)

Well i knew that. *Hd dvd* lost the format war to* blue ray *so those drives were discarded because of lack of media. Microsoft was backing hd dvd and when it lost, they never went anything above conventional dvd drives.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 12, 2011)

Ps3 is step up in technology..it only lags a little behind xbox in recent proceedings..Kinect..yeah Ps 3 got motion sensors which actually are better than wii but Kinect is of different league..it may be a little sluggish but Microsoft have put lot of sincere hard work behind it..


----------



## sam9s (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh man not again, we already had loads of battles going between ps3 and 360 that would redefine the battle of panipat . Could have atleast compared. Xbox360 kinect vs PS3 motion controll, that would have been better ...... anyway just for sake, here...... few threads where the bloodiest battle took place in the history of THD between xbox360 and PS3.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/50170-xbox-360-vs-playstation-3-a.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/74188-ps3-vs-xbox-360-a.html


----------



## vickybat (Jan 12, 2011)

@ sam9s

We can start on with the controller wars right away. What say? 

I guess the threads you gave are a bit old. Things are getting clearer recently.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ Threads are old but the war still remains new   ??? Even controllers is an old fight. As I said better to argue something about latest like Kinect vs PS3 motion control. Personally, entirely from games perspective PS3 motion control looks better, but as a personal entertainment system Kinect promises more ....


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ Kinect and PS3 motion sensor are very different things....so I dont think we should compare


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Threads are old but the war still remains new   ??? Even controllers is an old fight. As I said better to argue something about latest like Kinect vs PS3 motion control. Personally, entirely from games perspective PS3 motion control looks better, but as a personal entertainment system Kinect promises more ....




I agree with you brother about ps3 move. Its got more support for hardcore titles like re5 and killzone3. It has more sensitivity than a wiimote and actually fine tunes motion sensing technology.

Kinect in the other hand is busy supporting casual games and has no hardcore title support yet. Imagine playing an fps with kinect. Yes , it does make for a good family entertainment system as a controller free interface when browsing through movies etc.

It has to be seen how kinect performs in hardcore games like the upcoming forza 4.


Besides, there's one more point regarding ps3's superiority. Its *3D*. Even multiplatform games are going to have magnificent 3d support like *crysis2*. I wonder how 360 will manage that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 13, 2011)

Players might become sick playing god of war..I mean how a user will direct Kinect to jump on a 1000 ft high monster..but most of us will agree its not for that kind of stuff..Its a complete family entertainment package and will be of great fun in parties..

Microsoft havent created anything like Ps3 motion sensor..hope theyll bring it out!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

Good point made. But i hardly think microsoft will bring another wii or move based controller.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2011)

^ yup will be a step back in technology..

I think Microsoft feels ashamed to bring out a Blu-Ray addon


----------



## Rohan_B (Jan 15, 2011)

but the actual controllers that is the xbox 360 controller and the Playstation 3 dualshock ...
which is better??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 15, 2011)

^ I think dual shock 2 coz its got lesser buttons hence a little easier and simplified to use.


----------



## Rohan_B (Jan 16, 2011)

but man although i won a ps3 i wish i could use a xbox controller with it.
Luckily I use one with my PC.
one of the wired variants.!!

But now let's turn to the *User Interface*
According to me the PS3 UI is excellent.
The old Xbox UI was awesome but the new Kinect Experience actually sucks and that was a reason why I did'nt buy the 360.
Anyways what are your views people??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 29, 2011)

Playstation 3 is the Winner!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 1, 2011)

^ That depends a lot. Last time I checked, Situation is not that black and white. There were shades of gray. Many shades.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's another proof of playstation 3 getting stronger and stronger.

Check *this*.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 4, 2011)

There is a difference between getting stronger and already being in a strong position.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 4, 2011)

^^ What are you implying buddy?

Well i have two more links.

Check *this* and *this*.


----------



## Rohan_B (Feb 4, 2011)

You are right man!
I freaking laughed at all the idiotic people that Xbox has sold more than PS3 by 0.6 million units. (PS3- 40.6 million units sold Xbox-41.2 million units sold)
But since xbox is here for 5 yrs and ps3 for 4 yrs we see that PS3 has sold more units per anum at around 10.15 millionn per year to 8.2 million units per year of the xbox!!

Use some Brain Xbox fanboys!!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 5, 2011)

*@ Rohan_B*

I absolutely agree with you buddy. Ps3 is getting stronger and stronger with newer titles in the horizon. Getting closer in achieving a phenomenal game library like the ps2 did in the previous generation. The sales figure are a testament to this. Nobody had ever predicted that PS3 will be such a huge success when it was first launched at such a hefty price tag.

Ps3 exclusives are truly gems and breathtaking to look at. Same can be said about gameplay. 360 also has some gems like gears of war, halo. Cannot say mass effect anymore cause its in the ps3 now as well. Its very few compared to ps3.

Even valve ceo *GABE NEWELL* realised his folly of criticising PS3 in the past and now has announced *PORTAL 2* to be the best version for PS3 having cross chat between pc and ps3. 

The games matter most for a console and PS3 is just delivering the same and has got a huge number of titles lined. Most of them are exclusives.

Now *NGP* is joining the bandwagon and imo sony has created another technical marvel.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2011)

Although I havn't own any consoles ( ), I want to share an experience.

Day before yesterday, I tried the Kinect of XBox, in a showroom in a mall. And boy, it was awesome.
There was another man playing before me. When I asked to try it, he just stepped out and I took his place, in front of the kinect sensors. It took no time, on part of Kinect to recognize me, and responsiveness of kinect was incredible. I played bowling in front of the kinect. The hand movement was consistent with every movement I was doing.

With the power of my imagination, I envisaged a bowling ball in my hands, and with a feel of being in a real bowling alley, I threw the ball to the pins. The avatar followed me exactly, and to a surprise I was able to fall every pins in 2nd try! On one try, I threw the ball so hard, that it went ahead, creating a dent on the wooden path to the pins! (I was glad, it was all virtual). I was trying so hard, that one of the person even said me, to take it a little easy 

As a bonus, I even did a little dance in the end, and the avatar on the screen followed all the exact moves.  I was dazzled with the technology which brought controller-less gaming to our world, and at the same time, was overwhelmed with the possibility of the same.
Dont know about PS Move, but Kinect sure was one hell of an experience.

Lastly, just before I thought a staff was about to inquire, I left my avatar, and stepped out of the showroom.


----------



## Rohan_B (Feb 14, 2011)

Playstation Phone aka Xperia Play is here!!Going to be awesome for sure!! 
I will be buying it for sure!! 
Link- Introducing Xperia PLAY ? the world?s first PlayStation certified smartphone | Sony Ericsson


----------



## vickybat (Feb 14, 2011)

Playstation move can also do bowling but with the controller. Works as a wiimote.
But sony's approach is more hardcore and with kinect, microsoft went in the casual direction. Only more software support will judge its fate. But i think it will be a success,atleast in america.

Btw, found a nice tutorial for upgrading ps3's internal hdd as its regular 2.5inch unlike microsoft's proprietary hdd. Check *THIS*.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 15, 2011)

^ XBox had proprietary HDD? So we cant use it to store any other personal data?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

^^ What i meant was ps3's hardrive is more flexible and way easier and cheaper to upgrade as it uses conventional laptop harddrives. It does not even void the warranty when changing hdd. 

Console hardrives aren't meant to store personal data but to store savegames, download online games and install game titles and run it from harddrive for better performance.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 16, 2011)

I was still wondering, IF it has the ability to store, if we wanted to use it like a portable HDD.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 17, 2011)

You can use it like that, but it would be the most annoying portable devices of all.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2011)

both have their certain pros and cons

so in the end it just depends upon the buyer's choice,requirements and his wallet's weight


----------



## skippednote (Feb 19, 2011)

PS3 hands down

1. *Piracy* 
2. Free MP
3. Better Hardware
4. Better/More exclusive games
5. *Blu Ray*
6. Homebrew apps soon


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2011)

Piyush said:


> both have their certain pros and cons
> 
> so in the end it just depends upon the buyer's choice,requirements and his wallet's weight



Xbox 360 cannot match the *pros* of Playstation 3.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2011)

^^thats correct


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

Cons of 360 are wayy more than PS3.

There is a video on YouTube that shows  'How to fix Red ring of Death' , its one of the alltime most viewed vids.

Speaks volumes about the problem.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 21, 2011)

^ RRoD is long gone now. It was a major problem previously, but.. not any more.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

^^ Yes thats true. Its fixed in the xbox slimline sku's.The merging of xenon and xenos to a single chip has done great in lowering the tdp and so is the fabrication. RROD is a thing of past now and doen't haunt the xbox 360 anymore.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 21, 2011)

Not just with slim. Long before slim. With Jasper Xbox 360 models


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Xbox 360 cannot match the *pros* of Playstation 3.


This. /thread.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ I didn't get you.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

I mean, I agree with you more than 110%.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 23, 2011)

Sony is going to take a step further in battling piracy. Its gonna design a new hack proof ps3 sku which will be difficult to mod for pirates. The newer sku's will be launched after the older sku stocks gets depleted. The current 160gb model has got a pricedrop and is available at 164 pounds.

Check *this* & *this* for more info.


Another interesting article over ps3's integrity and its promises.

Check it *HERE*.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2011)

why hasnt 360 got hacked? Lack of popularity?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 24, 2011)

^^ Its already hacked. Long back and that too right after it was launched.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nothing is un-hackable. We'll see, it is just a matter of time where will Sony's tall claim lands.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2011)

offtopic-

what is the price of least expensive PS 3 in India?


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 26, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> offtopic-
> 
> what is the price of least expensive PS 3 in India?



20000 at sony store and 15k-16k at palika


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2011)

GUYS GUYS stop fighting over puny things you don't want me to enter this arena i had a legendary fight with a martian called agenttrendspacer once and i defeated him to death......i dont wanna repeat this with the " \\BAT//" or anyone else...

so .....ps3 versus x360 ... what does it finally come down to ? ?

1. Graphics 

as my friend here said the x360 has a much more powerful gpu than the ps3 but in case you were wondering the actual peak output of the ps3 IS higher than the x360 thanks to the brains at IBM who were working on the cell processing systems.

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------

Since the peak output for the ps3 is high you can imagine that games which are programmed in such a way that they offload quite a lot of work for the cell engine they deliver higher maybe 10~20% more performance than the x360 working at full capacity. but as someone has said.... as the years of the ps3's life are coming to an end the true graphical prowess of the ps3 is coming out... this has been true for nearly all playstation consoles..... a reason for this is also that the methodology of programming games for the ps3 has changed since the ps2 and this makes a large impact for game developers. Whereas in the case of microsoft the xbox 360 has been around longer than the ps3 and also has been funding game developing studios in short they were better at maximising their console's peak performance pretty quickly... one of the best games on the xbox will be the forza motorsport 4 .... also one most keep in mind ... no matter how much time you spend on writing code you can never attain 100% peak output..... this is the law of physics..  for any process possible you cannot convert 100% input to output.... so what you are witnessing is just about max to max 85~95% peak power.... theres still headroom for another 5%.

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------

THE OLD TALE OF 2 BROTHERS YLOD AND RROD ...

now many mates here will be surprised to know even the ps3 suffered hardware failures once upon a time... called ylod : yellow ring of death ... although this hardware problem was pretty low because of a substantial use of cooling for the console (200+ gm of copper!) and the RROD for the x360 but this is now a thing of the past and is now OVER>

in the new models these problems do not occur... !

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------

ALSO recently toshiba one of the main supporters of the HD-DVD format put their hands down before lord of pwning (SONY) and said hey bro from hell lets make BD's instead of DD's  (if you did not get that joke try thinking about "bra")

and since then the prices of blu-ray discs has been dropping not only has their production increase but now new movies are being released on blu-ray discs and it is being accepted as the new standard of media.... 

so the x360 death is near(5 years)... once dvd goes out of fashion... the same way cassettes did  

thats a major con about x360... for a big game it can use upto 2~5DVD's (maybe in future)  

no movie playback 

---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------

" PS3 is getting stronger !!?? WTF dude .... its a console not a goddamn monster with increasing level duh..." 
What this actually means is that now since the developers have started to finally get closer to the in's and out's of the consoles capabilities they have learned to exploit them for maximum performance *they have started to make better games in short *.

i think thats about it for xbox360 and the ps3...


the ps3 wins hands down .... no doubt but the world has to move on there will be haters,fanboys and NOOBS  


*peace to all thats what i think about teh ps3 . *


----------



## Sarath (Apr 22, 2011)

I think the PS3 is better as of now 2011. It has finally gained weight since 2010 so it is stupid to buy a xbox now.

But seriously both the consoles feel a bit outdated now. Xbox still has more games than PS3 i guess so all is not lost. Plus kinect was superb if u compare it to that glow stick (read PS move) lying dead in my cupboard but i feel thats for kids.

PS3 wins. Not for too long though. Sony sucks now.



NoasArcAngel said:


> GUYS GUYS stop fighting over puny things you don't want me to enter this arena i had a legendary fight with a martian called agenttrendspacer once and i defeated him to death......i dont wanna repeat this with the " \\BAT//" or anyone else...
> 
> so .....ps3 versus x360 ... what does it finally come down to ? ?
> 
> ...



wonderfully written...so the PS3 wins but the Xbox never lost. Its just a race where they keep running. Game on.

Console games are bloody expensive though bear that in mind. Ive spent 25k on games already on a 8month old system. [2500/- a piece for all new games]


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2011)

Untill we have a new Xbox say Xbox 400 Ps3 is winning.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 22, 2011)

News: New versions of XBox and Playstation gaming consoles is atleast a couple of years away.
*No PS4 or Xbox 720 until 2014, says report -- PlayStation Universe*


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2011)

Sony's PlayStation Network and Qriocity hacked


> Sony says personal data and perhaps credit card information were stolen from tens of millions of users of its online game and movie service, as well as its on-demand digital music service.


Sony PlayStation Network and Qriocity hacked: Sony's PlayStation Network, Qriocity hacked - latimes.com

Not so much for the likes of Playstation fanboyz.. ehh..


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

Proabably its a revenge job by hackers coz Sony threatened banning Hacked PS3 firmware for life from PSN


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 9, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> News: New versions of XBox and Playstation gaming consoles is atleast a couple of years away.
> *No PS4 or Xbox 720 until 2014, says report -- PlayStation Universe*



Hah thats really hard to say since you never know when they might come out with a new system....


----------



## Dark Spawn Nightmares (May 15, 2011)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Hah thats really hard to say since you never know when they might come out with a new system....



*Wrong!!*
_First the consoles will be announced before 2-3 years of its release.As of now neither franchise has announced its Next Gen Console so you cant expect any console till 2015 at the latest due to move and Kinect._

PS3 Exclusives impossible on 360 and PS3 getting stronger:

This is totally wrong.PS3 exclusives are said impossible only for better sales and due to no space while it is evident in the upcoming game LA.Noire how to counter that con of 360 since the game is composed of 3 Disks

PS3 has a better CPU ie Cell Broad Band Engine which can even do Graphics processing and rendering.If full graphics processing is done on Cell the games dont look as good as texture detailing is little low in the cell and due to its Complex Architecture developers find it difficult to design games.

Why some games look better on 360 whilst some other look better on PS3 ?
If the games are designed to use more of the Gpu rather than Cpu then the games look better on PC and 360.If it uses more Cpu PS3 is the winner.

Well 360 even now has releases that are on the making and matches graphics level that of PS3 exclusives:
Gears Of War 3
Halo Combat Evolved
Metal Gear Solid Rising
Forza MotorSport 4
KingDoms {Kinect Game}
La.Noire
Mass Effect 3

Even though some of the games i mentioned are multiplatform it levels or performs better than the graphics of PS3 

Kinect or Move ?

Kinect
For Casual Gamers
Great Fun

Move
For Hardcore Gamers
Fun but some ppl consider it as meh !

Well it isnt the consoles but the developers who decide the graphics.Sony's developers are better than the developers of Microsoft.

Sales:

PS3 : 50 Million
XBOX 360 : 54 Million

Kinect : 12 Million
Move : 4.1 Million

Best Selling Games Of All Time :
360 - Halo 3 - 8.1 Million
PS3 - Grand Turismo 5 - 6.3 Million

I see some guys in the forums ponder about RROD in 360
RROD is fixed in models after Jasper Chip version

BTW PS3 slim has YLOD Yellow Light Of Death accounting for 5% Failure
XBOX 360 Slim has RDOD which occurs when you run the console totally unventilated and has accounted for 5% Failures


----------



## novas242001 (May 31, 2011)

Well, I'm lazy. I don't want to move around. So, I don't need Kinect or Move.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't support any of the consoles as of yet. Why? It's been almost 5 years of their reign and they are just getting outdated, we need something new.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 5, 2011)

Dark Spawn Nightmares said:


> *Wrong!!*
> _First the consoles will be announced before 2-3 years of its release.As of now neither franchise has announced its Next Gen Console so you cant expect any console till 2015 at the latest due to move and Kinect._
> 
> PS3 Exclusives impossible on 360 and PS3 getting stronger:
> ...



Show me a game of uncharted's calibre in the 360?


----------



## tkin (Jul 5, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Show me a game of uncharted's calibre in the 360?


I always wanted to play Gears of war 2 and the upcoming 3.


----------



## Renny (Jul 6, 2011)

Whic is the best looking PS3 and 360 game upto now?


----------



## Rohan_B (Jul 9, 2011)

On Playstation 3 it has to go to Uncharted 2 or God Of War! (All PS3 Exclusives look awesome BTW!) I dont know about Xbox though. Probably an exclusive like Gears of War or Alan Wake.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 9, 2011)

Xccentricity said:


> Whic is the best looking PS3 and 360 game upto now?



Heavy rain. Its a love it or hate it type of game. No intermediates.


----------



## Rohan_B (Jul 9, 2011)

@Sarath Read your PS3 vs Pc comparison! Loved It!


----------



## Sarath (Jul 10, 2011)

Rohan_B said:


> @Sarath Read your PS3 vs Pc comparison! Loved It!



A little offtopic here but thanks  


So any better games out there in the consoles?

Am I the only one who has played Heavy Rain.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 10, 2011)

I think both Consoles have their pros and cons and both are great devices, you can't put either as best.


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Heavy rain. Its a love it or hate it type of game. No intermediates.


Uncanny valley, played it in friends house, felt weird, looked good but weird.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 10, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> I think both Consoles have their pros and cons and both are great devices, you can't put either as best.



Ps3 has an edge in terms of overall content or rather exclusive content. They have the most 1st party studios under their monicker. Xbox 360 has far fewer exclusives compared to the ps3 and its the only console to do 3d.


----------



## ico (Jul 10, 2011)

For every Uncharted on PS3, there is Super Meat Boy on Xbox 360.

No console has any sort of "overall" edge. A real gamer would rather have both of them.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 10, 2011)

^^Yes no doubt there are good exclusives for xbox360 as well like gears,halo,alanwake, forza and currently the kinect controller really is drawing attention.

I am a huge fan of gears of war and god of war alike. So given a chance, i would like to buy both consoles.

Btw buddy how is super meat boy? Is it good enough like braid and worthy?


----------



## ico (Jul 10, 2011)

SMB is available for PC too, btw.  What I meant is, XBLA gets really good arcade games.

SMB = GOTY 2010 for me.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ Ok will  give it a try then.The reviews are really good. Hope its as good as braid.


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

I voted for X360, the controller is more comfortable and also I want to play Gears of War 2/3 badly.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 11, 2011)

^^^ Is it for the D-Pad placement you say that or the overall controller?


----------



## tkin (Jul 11, 2011)

Sarath said:


> ^^^ Is it for the D-Pad placement you say that or the overall controller?


The left stick and dpad both, in ps3 both the sticks are at same level but x360's left stick placement feels more natural to hold, just my opinion though.

Plus the two triggers at front, better than ps3 controller buttons.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 11, 2011)

Had this controller for 10years now. If they change it, I would revolt. I guess everyones happy with their controllers.

The most insane one I have used is the Nintendo Gamecube. Try it. It has buttons in places you would't imagine. But it was still fun to use.


----------



## tech.2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

I always go with X box..... i cannot forget how enjoyed with it a few years ago


----------



## Sarath (Jul 11, 2011)

tech.2011 said:


> I always go with X box..... i cannot forget how enjoyed with it a few years ago



You mean you had both and you chose the xbox?


----------



## GamingGeek (Dec 5, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Ps3 has an edge in terms of overall content or rather exclusive content. They have the most 1st party studios under their monicker. Xbox 360 has far fewer exclusives compared to the ps3 and its *the only console to do 3d.*



Nope  Both the XBOX 360 and PS3 do 3D , not PS3 alone.

*Call Of Duty Black Ops XBOX 360 in 3D
*Black Ops in 3D - Xbox 360 - Call of Duty:Black Ops 3D - 1080P - 720P [HD] - YouTube

*Gears Of War 3 in 3D
*Gears of War 3 - 3D campaign (no spoilers) - YouTube

PS:1st Post in the Forums


----------



## vickybat (Dec 5, 2011)

^^ Well when i posted that, it wasn't doing 3d. Now it does.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 10, 2012)

have people forgotten  about the PSN HACKER BREAK-IN?,stop spamming abt RROD'S thats a thing of the past.u cant compare mass effect titles on an xbox 360 to a ps3
mass effect 2 on ps3 had horrible glitches and savefile corruption
mass effect 3 for xbox 360 is marketed with "the better with kinect tag" and does not have a PS MOVE counterpart
xbox  360 ppl can rest in peace coz xbox live isnt hacked till date
xbox 360 controller  is much more ergonomically designed and its thumbsticks dont feel like they will fall off
xbox 360 exclusives : gears of war series, halo series,ninja gaiden II,crackdown series,Fable series,mass effect(the first and the best)



vickybat said:


> Show me a game of uncharted's calibre in the 360?



GEARS OF WAR 3 !!!!!and xbox 360 gets most dlc first


----------

